# verschachtelte Tabellen!



## Christoph (26. März 2002)

hi @all

mal ne frage?

wieviel Tabellen kann man eigentlich ineinander verschachteln! wie tief bzw. wieviel ebenen funzen da? 10???? hat das schon mal wer ausgetestet??


is wahrscheinlich browserabhängig!
würd mich mal interessieren!


----------



## sam (26. März 2002)

ich denk mal, dass das gegen unendlich geht.......der code wird halt dann ellenlang und der browser kackt irgendwann ab


----------



## Alexander Schuc (31. März 2002)

hm.. interessante frage,.. 
also.. wieviele tabellen dargestellt, verarbeitet werden können kommt (denke ich..) nur auf den rechner drauf an, .. da eine datei mit 50000 tabellen hat schon über 4MB! (mit höhen, weiten und hintergrundfarb informationen..),.. die software (also der browser) denke ich sollte das schon schaffen.. 

hab da ein kleines asp-script gebastelt das mir html dateien erstellt mit beliebig vielen verschachtelten tabellen ..

hab da ein paar nun auch ein paar erstellt,..

eine mit 5, 50, 500, 5000, 50000 tabellen, 
wollte auch mit 500000 tabellen,.. hab dann aber nach ein paar minuten abgebrochen da es mir zulange dauerte.. *g* ...

die dateien hab ich mal angehängt,.. wenn jemand das script haben will, oder ne datei mit ner bestimmten anzahl an tabellen soll mir schreiben (webmaster@crazy-weasel.com) .. (glaub zwar nicht das wen interessiert, aber falls.. *g*)

so.. nun gn8 =)


----------



## BluntStream (13. April 2002)

lol ihr habt probleme


----------



## Alexander Schuc (13. April 2002)

*g* yepp.. =)


----------

